
Engineers develop ‘smart glasses’ that automatically focus on what wearer sees - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9721.html
======
aurizon
Invented? Hardly, variable focus spectacles have been done many times before.
[https://www.google.ca/search?q=variable+focus+spectacles&oq=...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=variable+focus+spectacles&oq=variable+focus+spectacles&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

This can easily be done with an autofocus mechanism, as used in cell phones to
adjust a variable fluid filled gap (which has been done many times before) The
biggest problem in the past was the weight, lens thickness and leakage of the
liquid. They could also use an air gap, but that is even thicker.

